# Maryland law on lightbars



## JimboS (Feb 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if you need a permit to have a lightbar on your vehicle in Maryland? A friend of mine said you have to have a pemit even if the bar is not on however I can find no place to request a permit or any law to that effect.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

go to the local pd and ask them for regulations and tell them what you are going to be using it for!


----------



## JimboS (Feb 20, 2010)

Good idea... Thanks


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

no problem, glad to help ya out!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://mlis.state.md.us/asp/web_statutes.asp?gtr&22-218


----------

